# Anyone experience tapping into ng in street?



## myhearthisonfuego (Jun 1, 2014)

So currently have LP furnace which heats hot water baseboard for my house. Town approved plans to extend ng line from where it ends down the street to new middle school they will be constructing for the next two years. My house is directly across the street from the school and my question is will it be highly likely that I will be able to tap into this line in the street when line is extended? Also what should be the process I go about for information to nstar gas in making sure this is the plan to allow service for other homes on street? Is there anything else I am missing?

School website plans
http://www.mountviewbuildingproject.net/MTV_Bldg_Prjct_3-1-13.pdf


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 1, 2014)

Xtra taps cost,whether sewer water elc.etc.,as work will prop be subcontracted.Talk to your neighbors now,talk to gas provider and tell them how many are interested.This gives them time to do some numbers.They are not stupid(I hope) and will put in underground taps(tie ins).If the numbers look good you may get lucky and have it run to your house free,esp. if can be done same time as rest of excavation.If you do have to pay,have it done,will increase value of property.


----------



## wingsfan (Jun 1, 2014)

You yoursekf will not be able to tap into it. You will have to have the gas company tao it and set a meter for you. They will also be the ones to run it from the meter to inside the house ,i believe.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 1, 2014)

Around here the Gas company will run a tap from the line to a  meter set on your house. YOUR contractor will run the line from there to your already purchased  and installed gas equipment. NO installed equipment,no new service line. You also sign a contract stating that if you fail to hookup within a certain period of time you pay a big hookup fee.
Like thousands. Gas company person will also witness a pressure test on the line going into the house. Then they will charge you a meter fee to the end of time just to rent the meter,even if you use no gas at all ,just under $20 a month. Your bill after the minimum meter charge is about 40 % the cost of the gas and the rest is for the use of their pipes in guess. Had mine terminated about 20 years ago.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jun 1, 2014)

myhearthisonfuego said:


> So currently have LP furnace which heats hot water baseboard


 Just a nit: a boiler heats water, a furnace heats air.

Past that,...Bob Bare's advice is solid. Get together with neighbors and present yourselves as a block. Sometimes providers like Nstar will give you "new customer flyers" or handouts which you could pass out to your neighbors. Talking to Nstar will also give you a feel for how eager they are for new customers.

Here customers are beating the doors down for new NG hookups and NatGrid here is not doing any favors. That means they'll balk at going over the 100 main & 100 service in the tariff. They may extend for a block of 5, but not very far. Contrast that to 10 years ago when my neighbor & I got them to run 598' to get to my house. Since then 3 more have hooked up, but they're too busy for that today.

As far as pre-installing "tap-ins", that doesn't happen today. That 598' run for me was a single directional bore from the cross street gas main. My neighbor and I each got a 60' plastic service tap made in the street without curb cock (only a shutoff before the meter). Every thing is plastic pipe now, it's super quick.

Nstar propably isn't as bad as Seasoned Oak described, but they won't even look at you if you don't come in as a full HEATING customer. So they will ask about each of your heating appliances (type & age). They may require each of you to have contracts with conversion contractors as part of the commitmant. My guess is that this is all too late for any synergy savings with the School cut-in, but if the distance is right, you'll be saving saving some serious money in future winters. Good luck.


----------



## myhearthisonfuego (Jun 2, 2014)

CaptSpiff said:


> Just a nit: a boiler heats water, a furnace heats air.


Hahahaha sorry guys your right....
So after doing some research online looking at the town meetings and minutes of them, I have found out a selectman lives further down the street and the line is actually going to be longer and go way past the school for other residential and church tap ins, I still have to call Nstar to confirm this. Another thing I found out is that the line will be done in the sidewalk on the other side of the street which still will be less than 100 feet to my house......


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jun 2, 2014)

It's good to be King,... or at least politically connected!

Less than a 100',... you're in  Heck, you may even get up and running before the school.


----------

